

Show HN: Doksbin - Pastebin for Documents - arunoda
http://doksbin.com

======
citricsquid
I think the idea is great and I could see myself using a simple hosted
documentation system for throwaway projects that don't need a large wiki or
proper documentation system, however your current project isn't that, it seems
to just be a pastebin site with less features and a better editor; there's
nothing documentation specific.

Bugs:

The "features" sidebar goes over the "Save" button rendering it inaccessible.

Edit: wait nevermind, I totally misunderstood. The "docs" means "Documents",
not "documentation". I made the assumption it meant documentation... my
mistake. Maybe someone should make a site like I described.

~~~
arunoda
:) I was replying about the Docs things. You just edited :)

BTW, didn't you able to find the close button of the sidebar?

